# Teal!



## bcinerie (Dec 27, 2009)

Sandusky bay 2 teal and 4 geese! Slow day but fun! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

blue or green?


----------



## bcinerie (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue wing 1 goose was banded! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Was it pretty crowded out there!?!


----------



## bcinerie (Dec 27, 2009)

There was plenty of folks but the bay is a big area.! You always can find your own piece of paradise ! You just have to go look 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

